# Coffee Scoop kit



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess this is another mini-review.

Bought a coffee scoop kit, Penn State Industries p/n PKCSCOOP through Wood-n-Whimsies (Wood-N-Whimsies) and the appropriate bushings. FYI, W-n-W sells PSI kits in singles at the same price as the first quantity discount as direct from PSI.  :sold:

All in all, a good kit and the instructions are pretty clear (http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKCSCOOP_ins.pdf) so I skipped tutorial photographs. The only tricky part is the tenon at the scoop end of the handle. It is critical to get that the right length, diameter and with a square corner. My only advice if you haven't ever done this (lots of pen kits require tenons for trim piece mounting) would be to practice on some scrap. You can use the kit tube inside your scrap, just skip the squaring step or at least go easy so you don't end up with a short tube later. No big deal to turn the practice wood off the tube before you go for the real thing.

Kept it simple on this one, the handle is a nice bit of rosewood with a CA finish followed by the HUT PPP wax sticks. I filled my coffee maker and I'll know in the morning if the measure works "right". :yes4:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

MMMM... Coffee!!! 

Looks nice, much better then my cheap plastic one.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Tested it this morning. Works great!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Rob! 

Looks like I need to do one of those


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking scoop Rob. Good looking wood and finish.


----------

